# How to get into reloading!



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm thinking since i don't ski or snow shoe, Living in Montana the winters can be long without a hobby. I want to to start reloading for for myself but have no clue how to get started. any advise, tips or tricks would be great. Even some do's and dont's would be good to. Thank you all


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm still green as I've only been reloading for a few months and have only shot about 1000 reloads so far. I'm upset that I didn't start reloading a couple of years ago as I've found it to be extremely enjoyable! 

I'm sure you've heard it before, but read anything you can. The ABC's of reloading will give you a general overview of the terminology, equipment, components, practices and a bit of history. Then pick up some reloading manuals and while looking into all of this read up on as many forums that you can. Forums can give you a real world look at what types of problems/triumphs that others are having either with equipment or the process. Though, just like anything, when it comes to equipment you will find that some have a soft spot in their hearts for a particular brand over another.

Just my thoughts from reading your post. I hope you can shoot during the winter while you're reloading so you can test what works for your gun. Otherwise you might be loading up a bunch of ammo over the winter that may not shoot very well and end up wasting a bunch of time and components.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

I would also recommend getting ABC's of reloading or Lyman's reloading book. I get my load data right from the powder maker’s website.

I started out using a Lee loader. The one you use a mallet to pound a cartridge together. They work well enough but now I would recommend a single stage press to start out with. I have an RCBS and just bought a Lee Challenger from Midway. 
If you don't have any of the tools to reload look into one of the kits that are out there. I like RCBS, they have a great warranty. There is also nothing wrong with Lee or Hornady.

Some say you don't have too but I ream out all primer pockets. I reload for Garand and AR and want to make sure all primers are below the case. A trim tool to make sure all cases are the same length, especially when adding a crimp. Lee makes a good one and it's cheap. Hand priming tools they work better than the press. 

If you don't have any of the tools to reload look into one of the kits that are out there. I like RCBS, they have a great warranty. There is also nothing wrong with Lee or Hornady. 

It's like buying a Ford or a Chev, they are all well-made or they wouldn't be in business. Good luck with whichever one you decide on.


----------

